# 'Uplink' monitoring for SiriusXM service?



## cr08 (Oct 28, 2009)

I know from being a lurker here back when I used to have Dish service there is someone or a group of people (or maybe even a service?) that keeps track of changes to what's carried on the transponders in detail.

I am curious if anything like that exists for Sirius/XM? Specifically trying to see maybe if there's info if when channel updates are pushed to receivers, whatever 'wideband' broadcasts are sent out to enable free trials for unsubbed receivers, etc..

On another forum I'm trying to do some detective work on what may be these types of broadcasts causing issues with Sirius receivers in certain Ford vehicles. Even some general timeframes when these changes take place would be cool. Sadly I haven't had any luck scouring Google for this kind of information.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well... I would say it wouldn't be simple task - perhaps modified receiver or its debug output could reveal such info...


----------

